# Contar distintos en una Tabla Dinámica



## manunogales (Jul 18, 2002)

Saludos a todos.

Necesito calcular un índice de presencia de un producto en una determinada cadena de establecimientos.El índice se calcularía dividiendo el número de referencias encontradas entre el total de establecimientos visitados. Mi problema es que las tablas dinámicas sólo cuentan los establecimientos dónde se encuentra la referencia. Mi pregunta es ¿cómo puedo calcular ese índice de presencia, es decir, como puedo hacer para que cuente todos los establecimientos distintos aunque no se encuentre el producto en el mismo? No se si he sido claro. Si es necesario puedo poner un ejemplo. Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jul 18, 2002)

Hay una opción en cada campo que es "Mostrar elementos sin datos", esta opción, creo, le mostraría lo que necesita.


----------

